# προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν είναι σωστή η χρήση του "πάσα" σ' αυτή τη φράση, δεδομένου ότι το πάσα είναι ονομαστική θηλυκού του επιθέτου πᾶς, πᾶσα, πᾶν και το προς συντάσσεται με γενική όταν δηλώνει αναφορά:

αναφορά (σχετικά με, ως προς) Ὅ,τι δίκαιόν ἐστι καὶ πρὸς θεῶν καὶ πρὸς ἀνθρώπων, τοῦτο πράξω.

Με τη δική μου λογική θα έπρεπε να λέμε "προς παντός ενδιαφερομένου". Γιατί όμως λέμε "προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο"; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 28, 2012)

Μα πρώτον, εδώ δηλώνει κατεύθυνση, όχι αναφορά. Και δεύτερον, το _πάσα_ θα πήγαινε μόνο _προς πάσα ενδιαφερομένη_. Προς πάντα ενδιαφερόμενο λοιπόν. Προς τον πάσα ένα, αν προτιμάτε.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Ελένη, το σωστό είναι προς _*πάντα*_ ενδιαφερόμενο.
ο πας
του παντός
τω παντί
τον πάντα

οι πάντες
των πάντων
τοις πάσι
τους πάντας.

Το πάσα είναι, όπως είπες κι εσύ, θηλυκό. Και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι _προς *παντός_, γιατί το προς συντάσσεται με αιτιατική. Πχ, προς τον κύριο Τάδε, προς τον διευθυντή, προς τους γονείς και κηδεμόνες, προς τη νίκη, κλπ.


Εδιτ: Βλέπω πως στο μεταξύ βούτηξε και ο Δύτης.
Όμως εκείνο το _*πάσα ένα_ είναι ένας λαϊκός ιδιωματισμός, λανθασμένος τύπος σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική. Όπως, το ο *πάσα εις και τα παρόμοια.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

Μαρίνο, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Με κάλυψες! Αν και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πόσοι άνθρωποι το γράφουν λάθος:

προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο: 140.000!
προς πάντα ενδιαφερόμενο: 16.700


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2012)

Ελένη, ανακάλυψες απίστευτο κελεπούρι, καθώς το μοναδικό σωστό είναι «προς πάντα ενδιαφερόμενο» (το προς συντάσσεται _εδώ_ με αιτιατική, καθώς δείχνει κίνηση ή διεύθυνση). Αντίστοιχα, το θηλυκό «προς πάσα ενδιαφερομένη», στον πληθυντικό προς πάντες ενδιαφερομένους / πάσας ενδιαφερομένας κ.ο.κ.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι η αδιαφάνεια του «πας» σε συνδυασμό με τη μαγκιά «ο πάσα ένας» έχουν δημιουργήσει έναν τύπο «ο *πάσας»... 

Με την ευκαιρία, το προς+γενική, όπως σωστά το βρήκες, υπάρχει νομίζω μόνο στα αρχαία, και σώζεται στα ΝΕ κυρίως σε φράσεις όπως προς Θεού, προς ώρας κττ.


Edit: Καιρός να παίρνουμε σιγά σιγά το μπαστουνάκι μας και να την κάνουμε...


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί μπερδεύτηκα με το τι δηλώνει το _προς_! Πάντως, κάτι δεν μου κολλούσε... Ωραία το ξεκαθαρίσαμε τώρα και προάγαμε την ιντερνετική γνώση! :)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι η αδιαφάνεια του «πας» σε συνδυασμό με τη μαγκιά «ο πάσα ένας» έχουν δημιουργήσει έναν τύπο «ο *πάσας»...



Ο πάσας είναι αυτός που δίνει πάσες; :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εδιτ: Βλέπω πως στο μεταξύ βούτηξε και ο Δύτης.
> Όμως εκείνο το _*πάσα ένα_ είναι ένας λαϊκός ιδιωματισμός, λανθασμένος τύπος σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική. Όπως, το ο *πάσα εις και τα παρόμοια.



Ορίστε πού φτάσαμε, μας διορθώνει τώρα τις μαγκιές κι η Μπερναρντίνα... :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Ορίστε πού φτάσαμε, μας διορθώνει τώρα τις μαγκιές κι η Μπερναρντίνα... :twit:


Εεεμ, η Μπέρνι σε διορθώνει όμως. Το διαδικτυακό φιλαράκι σου. Όχι ο _*πάσα εις*_ :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Καλά, τώρα ανακαλύψατε τον _πάσα ένα_;:blink:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Ωραία το ξεκαθαρίσαμε τώρα και προάγαμε την ιντερνετική γνώση! :)


«προαγάγαμε» :)

ΥΓ1 Κάτσε τώρα να μετρήσω πόσο θα κάνει να εμφανιστεί ο sarant!
ΥΓ2 Το «προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο» το καταχωρώ στις κλασικές μπανανόφλουδες που αφήνει ανέγγιχτες ο ορθογράφος (αφού δεν βρίσκει ορθογραφικό λάθος) παρασύροντας τον γράφοντα σε ψευδαίσθηση ορθότητας.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «προαγάγαμε» :)



Σήμερα μπλέξαμε με τους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους! Έχεις δίκιο είναι αόριστος, θέλει αύξηση. 

@Zazula: Κι εγώ θέλω αύξηση, αλλά δεν κάνω έτσι!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «προαγάγαμε» :)
> 
> ΥΓ1 Κάτσε τώρα να μετρήσω πόσο θα κάνει να εμφανιστεί ο sarant!



Προήξαμε; Προάξαμε; Προξάξαμε; Πρόξαμε;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Προήξαμε; Προάξαμε; Προξάξαμε; Πρόξαμε;


Προγκήξαμε!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2012)

Σπρώξαμε.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σπρώξαμε.



*Ζμπ*ρώξαμε


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

Αδιάβαστοι!


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Μια και το προανάγγειλε ο Ζαζ: το προαγάγαμε δεν έχει αύξηση, το αγαγ είναι στο θέμα του αορίστου. Αύξηση έχει το αρχαιοκαθαρευουσιάνικο "προηγάγομεν". Πάντως, όσοι αντιπαθούν τους αμαληκίτες λένε "παράξαμε" άρα και "προάξαμε". Και "εισάξαμε", το έλεγε και ο Κονδυλάκης ως γνωστόν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Και βέβαια να δηλώσω κι εγώ εντυπωσιασμένος από το πλήθος των "πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο", δεν το περίμενα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Μια και το προανάγγειλε ο Ζαζ: το προαγάγαμε δεν έχει αύξηση, το αγαγ είναι στο θέμα του αορίστου. Αύξηση έχει το αρχαιοκαθαρευουσιάνικο "προηγάγομεν". Πάντως, όσοι αντιπαθούν τους αμαληκίτες λένε "παράξαμε" άρα και "προάξαμε". Και "εισάξαμε", το έλεγε και ο Κονδυλάκης ως γνωστόν.



Θα είχες εισάξει... συγννώμη, λυσάξει... αν δεν το έλεγες.



sarant said:


> Και βέβαια να δηλώσω κι εγώ εντυπωσιασμένος από το πλήθος των "πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο", δεν το περίμενα!



You too welcome to America.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

Εγώ σαν τζουνιοράκι αθώο και μικρό,
τα ποστ μου να διπλασιάσω πάντα προσπαθώ.
Γι' αυτό εις το εξής θα μιλώ μόνο για αναδιπλασιασμό.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά, τώρα ανακαλύψατε τον _πάσα ένα_;:blink:



πασαένας καλύτερα... ;)


Από το ΛΚΝ φαίνεται ότι το "προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο" δεν είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Είναι απλώς λαϊκό και δεν πρέπει να γράφεται.

_πάσα [pása] αντων. αόρ. (άκλ.) : (λαϊκ.) κάθε: Ο ~ άνθρωπος. Aνταμώνουν ~ βράδυ και γλεντάνε.
[< πασαένας κατά το κάθε ένας - κάθε]

πασαένας ο [pasaénas] & πασαείς ο [pasaís] αντων. αόρ. (χωρίς πληθ.) : (λαϊκ.) ο καθένας.
[μσν. πασαείς από το θηλ. πάσα μία (δες πας) με μεταφορά στο αρσ. κατά το κάθε μία, κάθε ένας, και εξέλ. κατά το εις > ένας]_


----------

